# Saved another bird



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

One disadvantage of living where we do is occasionally birds die hitting our windows.
We have a bird cage with a cover ready for those little creatures that are just knocked out.

This little chap was completely knocked out, I put him in the cage and he just fell on his side so I thought he would probably not survive. 

Oh happy day, we checked an hour later and he was ready to go.

Its always a lovely feeling when the fly off. We have saved robins, nuthatches etc. and once a buzzard.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I didn´t put this in twice, whats going on.

Jan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Too late to delete now as you have posted after original, I have sent a message to the Admin asking them to delete as duplicate but little chance of that......

You could go back and delete the second one you entered 6 minutes later, and edit the picture into this thread possibly....

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jan, you can get a special clear film that you put on the windows which is meant to stop this happening.


I,m sure Mr Google will point you in the right direction, or contact the RSPB they will have a supplier.


Paul.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

coppo said:


> Jan, you can get a special clear film that you put on the windows which is meant to stop this happening.
> 
> I,m sure Mr Google will point you in the right direction, or contact the RSPB they will have a supplier.
> 
> Paul.


Thanks for that Paul, but we have a lot of big windows and it happens on all of them. We have stickers of big black birds of prey on all windows, makes no difference unfortunately.
Jan
Here he is.


----------

